# New Here...Junior Models



## hauff

Hello everyone, Im new to the forum so thought Id post a few to get my feet wet.

The neighbors daughter and her friend were over recently and wanted to be all grow'd up models, they are both 12, so we fooled around for a couple of hours and came away with a few they liked.

These were shot with a Canon 5D, 24-70mm f/2.8L and some strobes. 

C&C welcome please.

#1






.
#2 





.
#3 





.
#4 





.
#5


----------



## Big Mike

Welcome aboard.

The only thing that stands out for critique, is that the first one could use a bit more light in the eyes and a catch light in her right eye.


----------



## mooney101

Agree about the more catch lights in the eyes also watch the posing. The arm up on the hip (#2) is one of the most unflattering pose for a girl yet it is used all the time by people, yes even myself. lol


----------



## Ajay

Welcome to the Forum!

These are some cute shots - I bet you guys had a lot of fun. Your focus looks good in all of these and I like the background colors for this age group.

I don't know much about studio lighting so I can't offer advice on how exactly to fix it, but some of them (1 and 5) have shadows around the eyes that detract a bit from the photo. Maybe a reflector would help or just the positioning of the lights - hopefully someone more knowledgable about lighting can provide more insight on that.

1 - It's a cute pose, but her back looks just a little too hunched over. Maybe try that from a different angle so as to take the viewpoint away from her slouched back or have her take the arm closest to the camera off her knee and support herself on the floor so she is sitting a little straighter. Also - lose the socks. Either go barefoot or have her put shoes on.

2- I love the angle and expression on this one. Only nitpick is losing that tiny bit of the elbow on the right.

3- I like this one a lot too but I'd have pushed that hair out of her eye just a tad bit more. Also - watch out when your subjects have half worn off nail polish. Stay away from showing the hands that close up or just clone it out in ps.

4- Also a cute shot, I just wish her whole arm was in focus.

5- The shadows on the face of the girl on the viewers left from the piece of hair over her eye and from her nose are distracting to me. Also, and forgive me for being really nitpicky - I would have smoothed out their hair just a tad so that it wasn't bunched up in places or sticking up at the ends.

Overall these are some really cute shots that I'm sure the girls loved. I think you did a really good job so I hope my comments seem constructive. Keep on posting.


----------



## JCleveland

I think it can be quite flattering, especially at a higher angle (semi- shown here) it gives the pose a little more sass and it's easy to get young models to do it.. and the bonus is: it's natural for tweens! lol


----------



## JRob

I am not an expert but to me these look really good!  Great work!


----------



## JimmyO

Cute girls
Got #'s?
haha, jk


----------



## foned

oh man i hope the *chan forums don't get a hold of these..

I like the 1st and 4th the most, These girls need to learn how to smile! show some teeth, maybe try making them laugh, idk. but aside from that, the technical aspects all look great to me.


----------



## Dylano

3 i wish there was more of the right shoulder.


----------

